# Rogue Vessel "Valient"



## Meloncov (May 12, 2006)

The following chronicles my D20 future campaign that will start this weekend. More information about the campaighn can be found at g13.schtuff.com. More of my art for this campaign can be found their and at my art thread 




Two and a half millenia after the birth of Christ, Humanity has spread out across the galaxy, inhabiting isolated clusters of inhabitable star systems seperated by thousands of lightyears of inhospitable space. Among the oldest of the inhabited sectors is the Gama Cluster, located 400 lightyears from earth. Here, tensions gradually rise between the democratic but corrupt Guymerian Interstellar Republic and the dictatorial but effective Darian Star Empire. All that stands between the present uneasy peace and a war that would cause billions of casualties are a set of century old treaties, the most notable of which forbids the use of space-based weapons against planetary targets.

Among the hundreds of ships patrolling the border between these powers in Sector Gama 13 is the Guymerian warship _Valient_. Capable of traveling at dozens of times the speed of light and carrying more firepower than most ships twice its size, it is the most technologically advanced ship in the fleet.







On the ninty second day of 2563, the _Valient_ revieved these orders. It's response would change history.

To: Commander Aaron Nielson, Starship Valient
From: Guymere Central Space Command Center
Encrypt Code: 131547
Decrypt Code: 395022

Contents of this message are confidential. Attempting to open this file without proper authorization will result in criminal charges, filed in the Court of the Republic of Guymere.

Top Priority Orders:

Proceed immediately to sector Gama 13, star 1324 “Ban Xing,” third planet, current solar alignment 37 degrees, distance 1.03 AU from star. Planet Name: Jiang, Coordinates: 1345:2144: 2545. Distance from current location: 2.3 light-years.

Territory is enemy controlled, patrolled lightly. Avoid confrontation on approach to planet. Maintain radio silence and attempt to mask gravitational distortions.

Upon arrival, fire upon cities at coordinates 3.4: 7.1 and 2.8: 0.9. Secondary targets: 2.7: 9.4 and 3.9: 8.1. Target cities are to be leveled completely. This action authorized under the authority of the President. Any responsibility for the violation of inter-stellar treaties will fall to him. As such, the right to refuse an unlawful order is temporarily suspended.

To: Guymere Central Space Command Center
From: Starship Valient
Encrypt Code: 23467
Decrypt Code: 90273

Contents of this message are confidential. Attempting to open this file without proper authorization will result in criminal charges, filed in the Court of the Republic of Guymere.

A war ship is power. Its entire purpose is to coerce, or to destroy. Ultimately, it the people on board said ship, not their commanders on remote worlds, who have that power. As such, no one has the authority to order us to do what we believe is unethical.

The orders are refused. Regardless of what punishment you threaten, we will not change our position, nor will we surrender to those who attempt to punish us for saving the lives of millions of innocent civilians.


----------



## Meloncov (May 31, 2006)

*Session 1, part 1*

_Have you heard about the orders we received?

Yes.

And?

I won’t follow them.

They’ll have you shot for treason.

Perhaps, but not today._


Ensign Alex glanced around the rec room of the Starship Valient impatiently. It had been nearly an hour since a universal message summoning them here had been sent, but none of their superiors were anywhere to be seen. Only his knowledge of the harsh punishments that could follow disobeying orders kept him, and doubtlessly others, from walking out. 

At long last, a lieutenant stepped onto the dais in the corner of the room. Instantly, everyone in the room sprung to attention and saluted the officer. He returned the salute, took a deep breath, and began to speak:

“As some of you may know, we received new orders within the last twenty-four hours. What you do not know is the contents of said orders. Allow me to read them to you:


Proceed immediately to sector Gama 13, star 1324 “Ban Xing,” third planet, current solar alignment 37 degrees, distance 1.03 AU from star. Planet Name: Jiang, Coordinates: 1345:2144: 2545. Distance from current location: 2.3 light-years.

Territory is enemy controlled, patrolled lightly. Avoid confrontation on approach to planet. Maintain radio silence and attempt to mask gravitational distortions.

Upon arrival, fire upon cities at coordinates 3.4: 7.1 and 2.8: 0.9. Secondary targets: 2.7: 9.4 and 3.9: 8.1. Target cities are to be leveled completely. This action authorized under the authority of the President. Any responsibility for the violation of inter-stellar treaties will fall to him. As such, the right to refuse an unlawful order is temporarily suspended.	


“As they themselves admit, this order is a clear violation of the Treaty of Falgard, the very treaty that prevented the mutual anialalation of both our own and the Darian cultures. Additionally, it would result in the largest number of civilian causalities from a single military action since the twenty-second century, and cause equally devastating counter-attacks. Literally billions of lives are at stake here.

“I’m not certain what Naval Command thought when they issued these orders, or why our bridge crew is choosing to follow them. However, I think its clear our government has lost any touch with…”

He paused for a second, as if hesitant to continue. His eyes moved towards the Guymerian emblem painted on the wall, and those closest to him could see tears forming in his eyes. Finally, he continued:

“…has lost touch with the realities of this conflict, and the people who fight in it. The Darians will not accept this attack without retribution, regardless of whatever diplomatic tricks are attempted. More importantly, we are not…monsters.”

Once again, his eyes moved to the emblem on the wall.

“I will not commit mass murder. Should this mean treason to my government…so help me God.”
“Who’s with me?”

The lieutenant reached over to the wall and pushed his thumb to a scanner. A panel swung open, revealing dozens of standard-issue laser pistols.


----------

